# WBB guys



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so i bit the bullet and ordered a revo today from fishing stuff. i'm gonna do my maiden voyage at black hills when it comes in which i have no idea when that will be since i had them stick on a rod holder, running light and trolley. just wondering if i could maybe tag along sometime you guys go out?

dail


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

I broke down as well . My prowler big game shipped today and should here by thursday! opcorn: opcorn: I've got no idea what I got myself into.. I cannot wait to get up with the plastic navy and see what its all about!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

CONGRATS GUYS!
Welcome to "the dark side" you'll never go back.
You'll love it. Goood :fishing:


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Warning: fishing with WBB will give u bad juju.....
to avoid the curse you must fish in a plastic bubble and not make eye contact with any of them 


Hehe congrats on the yak


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Stupid,
Congrats! Give me a PM when your yak comes in. Black Hills is in my back yard.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

John81 said:


> Warning: fishing with WBB will give u bad juju.....
> to avoid the curse you must fish in a plastic bubble and not make eye contact with any of them
> 
> 
> Hehe congrats on the yak


Hehe!!! No worries. As far as I can detect, SJ don't catch fish anyway.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Congratulations guys on your new marriage . . . uh, I mean purchase.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Whoa!!!! This is gonna get interesting  Nice choices in yaks guys!!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

fingers,should i sell my phoenix so i can get a revo too?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey SJ, 

Yeah, let us know when you get it. 3 of us live within 15 minutes of Black Hill and the other guy is here in MoCo. everyday anyways. Look forward to meeting you.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

John81 said:


> Warning: fishing with WBB will give u bad juju.....
> to avoid the curse you must fish in a plastic bubble and not make eye contact with any of them
> 
> 
> Hehe congrats on the yak


Hey John,

You forgot fishing w/ the WBB will make you broke too.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

e-mag said:


> fingers,should i sell my phoenix so i can get a revo too?


Yeah man, that thing of yours is fuggly . . . you gotta at least look good right? Give me $250 plus shipping and I'll take it


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

chump said:


> Hey John,
> 
> You forgot fishing w/ the WBB will make you broke too.
> 
> ...


lol im already broke


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

John81 said:


> lol im already broke


It only gets worse. Now Fishbait's got us looking at knives so that if we need to cut any lines on the yak quick, we'd be able to do it. It never stops.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> It only gets worse. Now Fishbait's got us looking at knives so that if we need to cut any lines on the yak quick, we'd be able to do it. It never stops.


Knives ...   Dont even go there LMAO ! I collect swords and knives and I;ll be the first to say this hobby will definitely break ya!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Congrats !*

I hope you guys have understanding wives. I have a feeling that they are going to lonely soon.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

b12823 said:


> I broke down as well . My prowler big game shipped today and should here by thursday! opcorn: opcorn: I've got no idea what I got myself into.. I cannot wait to get up with the plastic navy and see what its all about!


congrats, i bought a hobie outfitter last month, but still haven't unwrapped it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Knives ...   Dont even go there LMAO ! I collect swords and knives and I;ll be the first to say this hobby will definitely break ya!


Hehehe.... Yep! Been there.


----------

